# Dangerous Vintage Ads....What Were They Thinking??



## SeaBreeze (May 17, 2014)

Here are some dangerous and bizarre ad from the past, check them out...what were they thinking?  http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/the-top-10-most-dangerous-ads/


----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)

Aiyeee :magnify:


----------



## That Guy (May 17, 2014)

[URL="http://s421.photobucket.com/user/gwensharp/media/Soc%20Images/Picture1-8.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i421.photobucket.com/albums/pp297/gwensharp/Soc%20Images/Picture1-8.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Pappy (May 18, 2014)

DDT is good for me......


----------

